# Gamer PC selbst zusammenstellen! Mein erstes Juwel!



## ShiniPrime (28. September 2012)

Hallo liebe Community!
Vorab...ich habe mich registriert, da es recht lebendig ist und ich Hilfe brauche bei der Zusammenstellung meines Rechners.
Ich bin nicht so versiert im Hardware-Bereich bzw seit langer Zeit nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand.
Also wie ihr wisst, soll es ein Gaming Pc werden. Hauptsächlich für Warrock und BF3.
Ich möchte mich auch nicht wirklich dumm und dabbisch zahlen, weil meine Freundin jetzt schon pissed ist, weil der Rechner ca 800-900 Euro kosten wird.
Es wird keine Videobearbeitung oder ähnliches gemacht.
Einfach nur zocken und OC 
Die Preise sind von Alternate und die Teile hab ich ausgesucht nach ca 3 Tagen einlesen und vergleichen.
Wo sollte ich lieber was anderes nehmen. Primär gehts mir halt wie gesagt darum, dass das ganze günstiger wird, unnötig zu starke Teile oder überteuerte Teile auszutauschen.
Denke mal, dass es hier und da zu teure Komponenten gibt, die in meinem Fall keinen Sinn machen, weil ich nicht weiß, worauf man wert legen soll^^

Hier ist die Liste

Mainboard  ASUS P8Z77-V LX			                 	99,90
Prozessor   i7-3770k tray				                299,00
RAM	       G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit              	31,99
Graka	       EVGA GeForce GTX550 Ti FPB		         	104,90
SSD         ADATA Premier Pro SP900 2,5" SSD 128 GB 	82,90
Netzteil     Thermaltake Hamburg 530W			        41,99
Kühler       Alpenföhn Triglav			                        24,99
Gehäuse    Thermaltake Chaser MK-I   		        	104,90
Laufwerk   Sony Optiarc AD-7280S-0B			        19,99

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. September 2012)

Nimm ne bessere Graka, ein anderes Board und nen i5 3570k. Zum zocken bringt der i7 keinen Vorteil... Dazu war die 550ti noch nie schnell...


----------



## minicoopers (28. September 2012)

Ich würde etwas ändern

Mainboard  ASUS P8Z77-V LX                                 99,90 die sollen nicht gut sein lieber ein Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Prozessor   i7-3770k tray                                299,00 zum Gamen reicht der i5 3570K völlig aus
RAM           G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit                  31,99 in Orgnung
Graka           EVGA GeForce GTX550 Ti FPB                     104,90 warum eine alte Graka nehmen? etweder HD 7870 oder GTX 660 Ti (da es leider mit der GTX670 sehr eng wird/nicht passt ) Ich würde jedoch an Deiner Stelle diese nehmen :http://geizhals.at/eu/842250
SSD         ADATA Premier Pro SP900 2,5" SSD 128 GB     82,90 lieber die Samsung 830
Netzteil     Thermaltake Hamburg 530W                    41,99 lieber dieses be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kühler       Alpenföhn Triglav                                    24,99 Macho /Brocken würde ich vorziehen
Gehäuse    Thermaltake Chaser MK-I                       104,90 Geschmackssache 
Laufwerk   Sony Optiarc AD-7280S-0B                    19,99 ich würde auf dieses setzten LG Electronics GH24LS schwarz, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (28. September 2012)

Willkommen im Forum 

Zu Deiner Zusammenstellung sag ich jetzt einfach mal: Nö 

Die LE und LX Varianten der Asus Boards taugen nicht viel, die sind qualitativ nicht so doll und das BIOS ist teilweise kastriert.

CPU immer boxed kaufen, da ist die Garantie länger.

Die Grafikkarte taugt nicht wirklich zum Spielen, wie hoch ist denn die Auflösung Deines Monitors?

Bei der SSD und beim Netzteil gibt es deutlich bessere Alternativen.

Daher würde ich es so machen: 

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed 
 Board: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
 RAM: Produktvergleich 2x4GB CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) 
HDD: Seagate F3 1000GB 
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s oder Samsung SSD 830 
 NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard Pro oder  BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0  oder  Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz 
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho 
 Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk


----------



## the.hai (28. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Nimm ne bessere Graka, ein anderes Board und nen i5 3570k. Zum zocken bringt der i7 keinen Vorteil... Dazu war die 550ti noch nie schnell...


 


Bei der SSD würde ich auch eher zu einer M4/830 greifen. Und bei der Graka sollteste dir mal die HD7870 anschauen, wesentlich besser als die GTX550 und kostet nen Hunderter mehr, den du ja beim i5 3570k einsparst.


----------



## ShiniPrime (29. September 2012)

ok, meine liste löschen, einiges dazu gelernt und noch neue fragen. also die i7 reihe soll ja von sich aus übertakten, ohne dass ich im bios was ändere. deswegen hatte ich das im auge. ist das denn bei der i5 reihe auch so? dass man dadurch mehr fps rausholt?
und ich brauche wirklich nur max 120gb speicher. kann ich die festplatte nicht ersetzen durch eine ssd? 
Wichtig ist mir halt auch, dass er Silent läuft. Bin nicht sehr pingelig, aber es soll hier etwas ruhiger werden.
meine auflösung beträgt: 1920*1080. Also Einsparpotenzial gibt es dann wohl nur am Prozessor und am Gehäuse. Alles andere wird leicht teurer....abgesehen von der Graka. Die wird sehr teuer.
Na gut. Er soll ja auch mind 4 Jahre mitmachen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. September 2012)

Da übertaktet sich nirgends was selbst


----------



## ich111 (29. September 2012)

Du meinst wahrscheinlich den Boost, den haben eigentlich alle aktuellen Intel CPUs und der ist fest vordefiniert, von Übertakten kann man da nicht wirklich sprechen. 
Ein i7 hat gegenüber einem i5 nur SMT (auch der Xeon hat das und den Boost, übertakten ist beim Xeon allerdings überhaupt nicht drin), was noch mal so viele Kerne wie die CPU eigentlich hat simuliert, die Leistung der CPUs steigt dadurch nicht, allerdings können die CPUs dadurch manchmal besser ausgelastet werden, allerdings reißt der i7 auch keine Bäume mehr aus wenn dem i5 die Puste ausgeht und dazu können nur ganz wenige Spiele mit 8 Threads des i7 (4 echte und dazu noch 4 simulierte) was anfangen (kaum welche können mehr als 4 nutzen und mehr als 2 wirklich auslasten)

Eine CPU mit K im Names ist aufgrund des offenen Multis speziell fürs Übertakten, genau wie ein Z77 Board, das lohnt sich alles also nur wenn du der CPU mal Dampf machst.

Zu den 4 Jahren: Theorethisch wäre das schon drin, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob du mit 30FPS und niedrigen Einstellungen klar kommst


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. September 2012)

Ja, zocken kannst du auch mit nem i3. Primär (und in deiner Konfig ganz besonders) limitiert dei Grafikkarte...


----------



## target2804 (29. September 2012)

Generell gilt: egal was du für ne CPU nimmst, niemals TRAY kaufen, immer boxed.


----------



## BloodyMojito (29. September 2012)

Mit dem Asus-Board kann man prima übertakten und das Bios ist auch überhaupt nicht beschnitten!
Genau genommen gibt es sogar mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, als bei dem genannten Board von Gigabyte....bei einer sehr guten Lüftersteuerung und weniger Leistungsaufnahme.

Vielleicht solltet ihr ein paar Reviews lesen, bevor ihr einfach irgendwelchen Quatsch verbreitet...echt eine tolle Beratung ist das hier


----------



## Scroll (29. September 2012)

Trotz allem wurde aber evtl auch ein asrock z77 pro3/4 ausreichen, wieder geld eingespart das man evtl woanders investieren kann. z.B. In eine 7950 von sapphire oder vtx3d (hoffe hab den namen richtig geschrieben). Das wurde dir auch wieder einiges mehr bringen als uber 40€ mehr in ein mainboard zu investieren wo man das meiste gar nicht ausnutzt  (im vergleich zum asrock board)


----------



## Softy (29. September 2012)

BloodyMojito schrieb:


> Mit dem Asus-Board kann man prima übertakten und das Bios ist auch überhaupt nicht beschnitten!
> Genau genommen gibt es sogar mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, als bei dem genannten Board von Gigabyte....bei einer sehr guten Lüftersteuerung und weniger Leistungsaufnahme.
> 
> Vielleicht solltet ihr ein paar Reviews lesen, bevor ihr einfach irgendwelchen Quatsch verbreitet...echt eine tolle Beratung ist das hier



Das Gigabyte Board ist deutlich besser ausgestattet: Produktvergleich , und dass ein spartanisch ausgestattes Brett ein paar Watt weniger verbraucht, ist ja wohl selbsterklärend und kein Argument.


----------



## BloodyMojito (29. September 2012)

Frage: Muss es das Gehäuse sein (wegen Optik)?

Durch die vielen Gitter wird sich sehr viel Staub im Gehäuse ansammeln und die Stellen selber werden unansehnlich, weil sich der Staub fest setzt. 
Ferner ist die Lautstärke bei solchen Gehäusen höher, ohne dass die Kühlung großartig profitiert; teilweise verschlechtern Meshgitter in Seitenwänden sogar den Luftstrom, da dieser so unterbrochen wird(kennst sicher den Effekt, wenn Du ein Loch im Trinkstrohhalm hast).

Wie wäre es damit?

Fractal Design Define R3 USB 3.0 schwarz, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R3-USB3-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das Gitter in der Seitenwand und im Deckel sind von Innen mit abnehmbaren Platten bedeckt. 
Somit hat man recht viel Spielraum zwischen Lautstärke und Kühlung.


----------



## BloodyMojito (29. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Das Gigabyte Board ist deutlich besser ausgestattet: Produktvergleich , und dass ein spartanisch ausgestattes Brett ein paar Watt weniger verbraucht, ist ja wohl selbsterklärend und kein Argument.


 
Achwas?
Dafür hat man ja auch einen Preisunterschied von 20 Euro 
Zumal von "spartanisch" nicht die Rede sein kann...die wenigsten User benötigen 6x USB3 oder mehr als 2x SATA3....von Firewire ganz zu schweigen...

Aber wechsel mal nicht das Thema denn es geht darum, dass Du hiermit: _Die LE und LX Varianten der Asus Boards taugen nicht viel, die sind qualitativ nicht so doll und das BIOS ist teilweise kastriert._ Blödsinn von dir gegeben hast....und genau da habe ich widersprochen.


----------



## facehugger (29. September 2012)

Achtung Bloody, Doppelpost... Im Prinzip kann sich der TE ja selbst ein Bild von der Ausstattung der vorgeschlagenen Boards machen. Trotzdem, ein günstiges ASRock Z77 Pro3/4 sollte in den meisten Fällen genügen. Hmmm, wenn man nicht unbedingt ocen will, könnte man auch über einen i5-3450 nachdenken. Der ist auch @stock recht flott, kostet weniger und erfordert kein preisintensiveres Z77-Mobo. Da wäre vielleicht auch eine flottere Graka drin, in den meisten Games limitiert schließlich eh die Pixelschleuder. Beim NT muss es auch nicht immer das BQ E9 480W CM sein, da ließe sich durchaus auch noch Kohle einsparen...

Gruß


----------



## ShiniPrime (29. September 2012)

Super. Vielen Dank euch. Hab jetzt en besseres Verständnis dank der tollen Erklärungen.
Also das Mainboard braucht wirklich nicht viel Schnick-Schnack. Da ich den wirklich nur minimal nutze. Mehrere SATA3 oder USB3 Anschlüsse sind nicht wirklich notwendig. Im Grunde haben die meisten schon meine Einstellung richtig verstanden^^
Also ist mein Fazit:
ca 100 Euro an der CPU dank i5-3570k boxed gespart
ca 50 euro mit einem anderen Gehäuse gespart (die optik ist sekundär) und da gab es ja einige Vorschläge
SSD bleibt der Preis gleich, da wird es wohl Samsung oder Crucial
Festplatte?! Brauch ich nicht, da mir die 120 GB von der SSD vollkommen reichen für das system und software
Kühler 5-10 euro mehr, da wird es wohl der Macho oder Brocken
und zur Graka muss ich dann wohl das eingesparte Geld in eine bessere investieren und da werde ich mir die vorgeschlagenen mal genauer anschauen.
beim netzteil und beim Board bin ich mir noch unschlüssig...

Fragen: Wenn man eine SSD hat, braucht man keine HDD, oder? und passt der Alpenföhn Brocken in einen Midi-Tower?


----------



## minicoopers (29. September 2012)

Wenn Dir 128GB reichen dann kannst Du dir das Geld der HDD sparen. Mir wäre das zu wenig ich würde an deiner Stelle eine 128GB SSD + eine 1000GB HDD kaufen


----------



## facehugger (29. September 2012)

Mit dem Brocken gibt es in Midi-Towern meist keine Platzprobleme Und wenn dir die 128GB der SSD ausreichen, dann brauchst du selbstverständdlich keine HDD. Hier noch einmal ein Vorschlag, wie dein PC aussehen könnte:


Mobo: ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder mit KM: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Graka: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Case: Sharkoon T28 | Geizhals Deutschland oder: Corsair Carbide Series 300R (CC-9011014-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BS: http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Home-P...PJZO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1348910314&sr=8-2
PS: das Case ist eh Geschmacksache, am Ende entscheidest natürlich du... Wenn du doch eine HDD erwähnen solltest, würde ich zu jener greifen:

http://geizhals.at/de/447820

Gruß


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. September 2012)

facehugger schrieb:


> Mit dem Brocken gibt es in Midi-Towern meist keine Platzprobleme Und wenn dir die 128GB der SSD ausreichen, dann brauchst du selbstverständdlich keine HDD. Hier noch einmal ein Vorschlag, wie dein PC aussehen könnte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## ShiniPrime (29. September 2012)

Ja, das finde ich auch. Denke mal, dass das genau der Rechner sein wird, den ich mir holen werde! *-* Entspricht meinen Anforderungen und damit meine ich, dass diese Zusammenstellung nicht viel zuviel mit sich bringt, was ich nicht brauche.
Also bin sehr glücklich mit der Zusammenstellung. In den vorigen Posts habe ich noch eine andere interessante Graka gesehen, die etwas günstiger war.

Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ist die denn nicht besser vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis her?
und was ist der unterschied zwischen lite retail und full retail bei den grakas oder ist das egal bei mir?
Was heißt denn beim Netzteil mit "KM"?


----------



## minicoopers (29. September 2012)

KM bedeutet Kabelmanagement. An solchen Netzteilen kannst Du die Kabel weg lassen die Du nicht brauchts 
Wenn das Geld reicht würde ich eher zur HD7950 greifen, die facehugger schon vorgeschlagen hat


----------



## ShiniPrime (29. September 2012)

okidoki. vielen dank nochmal an alle, die sich die mühe gemacht haben um mir zu helfen. Links raussuchen und alles andere kostet Zeit und ich weiß das zu schätzen. 
jetzt noch paar "standardfragen"^^ Wo kann man die Teile denn am besten kaufen, günstig und auch zusammenbauen lassen. Bin da absoluter Laie...naja fast...Ram reinstecken hab ich schon gemeistert 
Es heisst immer, dass auch Laien das hinkriegen, da es sooo einfach ist. Also würde ich es mir definitiv zutrauen...oder ist es doch klüger es beim Händler machen zu lassen. Wenn ja...muss ich noch wissen, wo am besten. danke :-*


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. September 2012)

Das schaffst du schon. Wir geben auch gerne Hilfestellung


----------



## ShiniPrime (29. September 2012)

ufff. dein smiley macht mir angst...hab einen anderen thread gelesen, in dem ihr euch einen spaß mit dem ts(= themenstarter)  erlaubt habt^^
nee spaß. alles klar. super. dann nehme ich das selbst in die hand. tuts mit bildern und video gibts ja en masse!
ich werde mich auf jeden fall nochmal bei euch bedanken mit dem neuen rechner am start hrhr


----------



## ShiniPrime (29. September 2012)

Ach du kommst aus Mainz  ich wohne in Lu! Na dann lasse ich gleich alles zu dir liefern und komme vorbei


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. September 2012)

Zum schrauben habe ich erst nächste Woche Zeit. Kannst es aj mal versuchen, wenn es nicht klappt, könnte ich ja kommen....


----------



## target2804 (29. September 2012)

ShiniPrime schrieb:
			
		

> Ach du kommst aus Mainz  ich wohne in Lu! Na dann lasse ich gleich alles zu dir liefern und komme vorbei



In lu bin ich in 15min und ich hab zeit  wohne bei Bad Dürkheim, das ist ein Katzensprung


----------



## the.hai (29. September 2012)

just4info 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2012)

BloodyMojito schrieb:


> Aber wechsel mal nicht das Thema denn es geht darum, dass Du hiermit: _Die LE und LX Varianten der Asus Boards taugen nicht viel, die sind qualitativ nicht so doll und das BIOS ist teilweise kastriert._ Blödsinn von dir gegeben hast....und genau da habe ich widersprochen.


 
Vergleich doch mal das LX oder LE Z77 V board mit dem normalen Z77 V.
Was fällt dir auf? 
Sollte einem eigentlich gleich ins Auge fallen.
Kleiner Tipp: Achte mal auf den CPU sockel. 

Und dann schau dir mal das I/O Panel der beiden Boards an.
Fällt dir da noch was auf?

Dann hat das normal V Feststoffkondensatoren wären das LK oder LE oder was auch immer klassische Kondensatoren hat.
Rate mal welche besser sind.


----------



## target2804 (29. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vergleich doch mal das LX oder LE Z77 V board mit dem normalen Z77 V.
> Was fällt dir auf?
> Sollte einem eigentlich gleich ins Auge fallen.
> Kleiner Tipp: Achte mal auf den CPU sockel.
> ...



die klassischen natürlich


----------



## Softy (29. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vergleich doch mal das LX oder LE Z77 V board mit dem normalen Z77 V.
> Was fällt dir auf?
> Sollte einem eigentlich gleich ins Auge fallen.
> Kleiner Tipp: Achte mal auf den CPU sockel.
> ...



Sag ich doch  Asus will wohl im Low-Budget Bereich wildern, weil ihnen die Fanboys ausgehen, die bereit sind einen teilweise saftigen Aufpreis zu zahlen, nur damit Asus draufsteht  Und das schaffen sie offensichtlich nur mit minderwertigen Bauteilen


----------



## target2804 (29. September 2012)

Bevor ich mir das halbe Butterbrot aka LX/LE kaufe, ess ich lieber garnichts und spare mein geld


----------



## Softy (29. September 2012)

BloodyMojito schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltet ihr ein paar  Reviews lesen, bevor ihr einfach irgendwelchen Quatsch verbreitet...





BloodyMojito schrieb:


> Aber wechsel mal nicht das Thema denn es geht darum, dass Du hiermit: _Die LE und LX Varianten der Asus Boards taugen nicht viel, die sind qualitativ nicht so doll und das BIOS ist teilweise kastriert._ Blödsinn von dir gegeben hast....und genau da habe ich widersprochen.



In diesem Forum ist ein etwas freundlicherer Umgangston üblich  Ist ja schön, wenn Du anderer Meinung bist, aber deswegen muss man die Beiträge anderer noch lange nicht als Quatsch und Blödsinn degradieren 

Und so pauschale Äußerungen wie:



BloodyMojito schrieb:


> echt  eine tolle Beratung ist das hier


 
kannst Du gleich ganz stecken lassen, denn im Allgemeinen ist die Kaufberatung hier auf einem hohen und vernünftigen Niveau.


----------



## target2804 (30. September 2012)

Und der eigentliche Fail kam auch nicht von Softy


----------



## Thallassa (30. September 2012)

@ TE: lass dich nicht verunsichern, die Config von Facehugger passt sich perfekt. Zusammenbau bekommst du, oder notfalls in Mitglied, auch problemlos hin. spart Geld und man gewinnt Erfahrung.

Zu dem LE/LK/LX-Zeugs:



Threshold schrieb:


> Vergleich doch mal das LX oder LE Z77 V board mit dem normalen Z77 V.
> Was fällt dir auf?
> Sollte einem eigentlich gleich ins Auge fallen.
> Kleiner Tipp: Achte mal auf den CPU sockel.
> ...


 
Jo, da hat Threshold recht. 
Aber die generelle Erfahrung meinerseits ist, dass ein "L" in einem ASUS-Brett für "low quality & budget" steht. Die Boards sind teilweise ziemlich kastriert, nicht nur im BIOS/UEFI, sondern auch bei der Platine selbst, Kondensatoren, Phasenversorgung, generelle Ausstattung. Leider sind sie dazu auch noch ziemlich überteuert, wenn man die ASUS Boards mit denen von Gigabyte und AsRock vergleicht. Die Z77-LE-Teile verkaufen sich auch aus dem Grund recht selten, im Low-Budget-Bereich, wo ja das LE/LX-Kürzel seit Jahren üblich ist und genau diese Bretter auch sehr, sehr beliebt bei Komplettsystemen von der Stange für den Endkuden beliebt sind, erlebe ich es recht oft, dass die Dinger defekt zurück kommen und ich sie dann austauschen darf. Klar, jedes Board kann man über den Jordan gehen, egal wie qualitativ hochwertig, aber bei L-Brettern ist das auffällig hoch, genau wie auch z.B: beim AsRock P5B-DE. 
WARUM ASUS das jetzt genau macht, ist schon erschließlich, man möchte ja so viel wie möglich verwenden und dann bestenfalls noch eine schöne Marge drauf haben. Allerdings finde ich, v.A. im Vergleich der Preis/Leistung mit anderen Brettern von anderen Herstellern, die L-Bretter (nicht nur beim Z77-Chipsatz, sondern auch beim N68 oder H77) spätestens, selbst wenn man nur oberflächlich auf das Board achtet, vollkommen überteuert. 
Das Grundproblem, mal abgesehen von Qualität etc. ist einfach die Preis/Leistung, die man hier von ASUS geboten bekommt und die ist einfach  - ich finde, ein sehr dämlicher Schritt von ASUS. Man hat sich doch einen Namen aufgebaut, warum ihn wieder durch überteuerte, teils nicht vorhandene Qualität zunichte machen?

Verstehe allerdings nicht, warum mit Panther Point soviele L-Bretter auf den Markt gepfeffert wurden, bei Cougar Point war das noch nicht so. Da gab es, finde ich, auch deutlich mehr interessante ASUS-Boards am Markt. 
Generell ist es doch so:
Hier im Board obsiegt v.A. die Preis-Leistung im Hinblick auf die Qualität, das wird bei unserer vernünftigen Beratung geboten und leider ist es nunmal mit einem kritischen Blick auf die Hardware heutzutage so, dass vieles schlichtweg uninteressanter Müll, ergo ein Ladenhüter ist. Gibt immer noch genug Leute, die sich so einen Blödsinn zulegen und vielleicht auch zufrieden damit sind (Gibt ja schließlich auch Leute mit Inter-Tech Netzteilen, die denken, dass sie geil sind, oder Vertex 2 bzw. Agility 3 SSDs, die auch heute noch einwandfrei laufen.) - bloß hier wird einem, spätestens mit diversen vernünftigen Begründungen, davon abgeraten. Wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist, wird er einfach von den meisten Usern überstimmt, Meinungsverschiedenheiten gibt's doch immer. Aber da wir hier nicht im ComputerBild-Forum sind, hat die Masse meistens doch den besseren Vorschlag, als ein Einzelner. 
Um das abzuschließen:
L-Boards sind pfui und die Beratung hier ist hui. Man liegt ab und an mal falsch, ja, tu ich auch gerne mal und darf mir dann von anderen Usern die Meinung geigen lassen, warum mein Vorschlag doof ist. Aber genau diese konstruktive Kritik trägt hier dazu bei, dass viele User, die sich von uns beraten lassen, ein gutes Stück Technik erhalten, mitdem sie womöglich glücklicher sind, als mit einem Anderen.


----------



## ShiniPrime (30. September 2012)

Verunsichern? Nee, nee  Das war genau das richtige Entertainment für mein Sonntagsfrühstück 
Ja, Facehuggers zusammenstellung ist sehr schön. Ich werde nur vielleicht bei der Grafikarte auf die Radeon HD 7870 zurückgreifen um etwas Geld zu sparen und auf das DVD Laufwerk werde ich wohl auch komplett verzichten.
Damit liege ich für das Teil insgesamt bei ca 700 Euro und habe eine wirklich schöne Zusammenstellung, die zu meinen Bedürfnissen passt.

Na dann werde ich noch meinen jetzigen Rechner los werden müssen und wollte eine Einschätzung von euch, was der noch an Wert bringt. Das Geld kommt dem neuen PC zu gute.
Komplett PC war damals im Angebot für 500 Euro im Media Markt...Komplett PCs 
Alter: 1 Jahr und 9 Monate (noch sagenhafte 3 Monate Garantie^^)

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo 2,66 ghz
Ram: 3 GB
DVD-RW Laufwerk HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH20NS10 ATA DEVICE Lese/schreibgeschwindigkeit aufgrund zu niedriger bis niemals Nutzung unbekannt^^ und auch irrelevant
Graka ATI Radeon HD 4300/4500 Series
Festplatte: ATA DEVICE 600 GB
Case: Midi Case von Microstar
Irgendwelches Zeugs xD: AMD High Definition Audio Device( ist das eine onboard soundkarte?)
                                  High Definition Audio-Gerät
                                  Pinnacle PCTV Dual Analog+ DVB-T+ DVB-S
BS: Win7 Home 32 Bit


----------



## Softy (30. September 2012)

Wert-Schätzungen sind leider nur im Marktplatzbereich gestattet, aber da fehlt Dir noch die Zugangsberechtigung (100 Posts und 60 Tage registriert).



(Aber mehr als 100€ würde ich dafür nicht zahlen.)


----------



## ShiniPrime (30. September 2012)

Joah, hab schon befürchtet, dass es solche Regelungen gibt. Naja....Aber 60 Tage dauert zu lange. Ich kann ja auch Kleingedrucktes lesen und rechne nochmal ein bisschen drauf, da ja nicht jeder sich so gut auskennt und den Wert runterschraubt, weil das Teil soooo alt ist 
Ich nehme auch gerne Antworten per PN entgegen^^


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Sag ich doch  Asus will wohl im Low-Budget Bereich wildern, weil ihnen die Fanboys ausgehen, die bereit sind einen teilweise saftigen Aufpreis zu zahlen, nur damit Asus draufsteht  Und das schaffen sie offensichtlich nur mit minderwertigen Bauteilen


 
Das liegt einfach daran dass Asus im 100€ Bereich nichts zu bieten hat außer eben die abgespecketen Z77 V Boards.



target2804 schrieb:


> die klassischen natürlich



Verdammt. Woher weißt du das?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. September 2012)

ShiniPrime schrieb:
			
		

> Joah, hab schon befürchtet, dass es solche Regelungen gibt. Naja....Aber 60 Tage dauert zu lange. Ich kann ja auch Kleingedrucktes lesen und rechne nochmal ein bisschen drauf, da ja nicht jeder sich so gut auskennt und den Wert runterschraubt, weil das Teil soooo alt ist



Als Office Rechner ist das Teil sehr brauchbar, mehr aber auch nicht. (Darf ich das hier überhaupt sagen ?)


----------



## ShiniPrime (30. September 2012)

Joah, gehen ja schon einige Spiele da drauf. Solitär läuft auf maximaler Auflösung ohne einen Ruckler. genauso wie WoW (bin ein Jahr clean) und Warrock. Sonst hab ich zur Zeit nicht viele Spiele, die ich zocke. Und die laufen reibungslos


----------



## target2804 (30. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Verdammt. Woher weißt du das?


 
Fachwissen und jahrelange Erfahrung


----------



## ShiniPrime (3. Oktober 2012)

Hab mir paar andere Threads, die sich meinem ähneln durchgeschaut.
Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen 
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und 3072MB VTX3D Radeon HD 7950 X-Edition V2 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
bzw welche ist denn besser?
einen extra "case-Kühler" brauche ich ja nur bei gehäusen ohne Kühler. Ist es denn preislich/qualitativ besser ein Case mit oder ohne Kühler zu kaufen?


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich kenne keinen direkten Vergleich, aber ich würde sagen, dass die VTX3D etwas leiser ist und die Gigabyte eine etwas bessere Kühlerkonstruktion hat also etwas kühler ist.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne keinen direkten Vergleich, aber ich würde sagen, dass die VTX3D etwas leiser ist und die Gigabyte eine etwas bessere Kühlerkonstruktion hat also etwas kühler ist.



Die Gigbyte hat doch den WF3-Kühler, der Ist leise und kühl.


----------



## ShiniPrime (3. Oktober 2012)

Dann klingt die gigabyte karte attraktiver. Überlege nur noch wegen dem Case. Das shinobix bitfenix, heisst es glaube ich, ist ja ohne lüfter. Ist es besser ein  Case mit eingebautem Lüfter zu kaufen oder das getrennt zu holen?


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

Bei vielen Gehäusen sind die Lüfter nicht so hochwertig, weil da eben gespart wird. Für einen richtig leisen Rechner würde ich daher extra Lüfter kaufen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Oktober 2012)

Gute Lüfter 


Enermax T. B. Vegas
be quiet SilentWings 3


----------



## facehugger (4. Oktober 2012)

ShiniPrime schrieb:


> Überlege nur noch wegen dem Case. Das shinobix bitfenix, heisst es glaube ich, ist ja ohne lüfter. Ist es besser ein  Case mit eingebautem Lüfter zu kaufen oder das getrennt zu holen?


Dem Case würde ich jeweils vorne und hinten einen von diesen Luffis gönnen:


Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
günstig, leise und trotzdem guter Durchsatz

Gruß


----------



## ShiniPrime (5. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank erstmal soweit 
Hab jetzt alles soweit zusammengestellt.
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich überlege nur noch, ob ich den Brocken oder Macho nehmen? Ich werde wohl einen silent pc basteln.
Welcher von den beiden ist denn besser und auch leiser? Wärt ihr so nett und würdet mal drüber schauen, wo man noch leisere Komponenten einbauen könnte?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

Silent? Dann die Windforce, die finde ich leiser.
Sonst finde ich nix mehr.....


----------



## ShiniPrime (5. Oktober 2012)

ok, dann nehme ich die 7950 Windforce, zu der ich eh tendiere. Dann suche ich mir noch Silent Case aus und wie siehts mit dem Kühler aus? Muss ich da einen hochwertigeren holen wie zb be quiet! Dark Rock 2 oder EKL Alpenföhn K2? Oder reichen da auch Brocken bzw Macho?  Wenn ich anfange zu nerven, einfach sagen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

1. Du nervst nicht 

2. Der Macho ist gedrosselt relativ leise. Der Dark Rock ist minimal leiser, merkst du aber nicht. Als Case vllt. das Fractal R4?


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Oktober 2012)

@ TE

Du nervst absolut nicht. Der Macho ist P/L König. Ist echt nur Geschmacksache. Der Brocken ist auch seeehr gut. Du brauchst keinen K2 oder Dark Rock.....für 4,5 GHz. Die 4,5 brauchst Du erstmal eh nicht. Zwischendurch, mal testen, was die Karre unter Luft locker macht, okay. 24/7 erst in ein paar Jahren . 

Da gibt´s nix zu meckern. Alles Sahne-Teile. Ich persönlich stehe halt mehr auf die Gigabyte-Boards. Würde ein Z77-D3H vorziehen. Aber, das ist Fanboy-Quatsch. Wie wäre denn eine 7950?

Habe ich seit kurzem und bin begeistert . Wie schon geschrieben : Gibt nix zu verbessern . Silent-PC ist auch relativer Quatsch, weil, neue und gute Komponenten sind leise. Nach 3 Stunden Skyrim zocken höre ich nichts von meinem Knecht und es kommt nur kalte Luft raus   .

Eine 7950 wäre zu überlegen .


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

Du hast ja ein gedämmtes Cae


----------



## ShiniPrime (5. Oktober 2012)

1. Ok! daran erinnere ich dich, wenn ich vor der Tür stehe hehe 
2. Dann nehme ich den Macho und der Brocken fliegt raus. Und beim Case hatte ich vor das Fractal R3 zu holen, aber das hat Mindfactory nicht in seinem Angebot und ich hole mir alles dort auf Raten außer 1-2 Teile, die woanders signifikant billiger sind. Das Fractal R4 hat schon 8 Luffis ( tolles wort  ) also hat sich das auch wieder erledigt^^
Ja, dann kann ich mir das ja jetzt endgültig alles nochmal zusammenstellen und lasse es mir nen Tag durch den Kopf gehen...
Ist es denn bei PC-Hardware auch so, dass nach der Weihnachtszeit die Preise fallen?


----------



## ShiniPrime (5. Oktober 2012)

lol hab mittlerweile einige Threads in den letzten Tagen durchgelesen und dachte schon, dass ich rosigattons gigabyte werbung nicht mehr in meinem thread zu sehen bekomme!


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe seit kurzem das Fractal R4. Den Kauf wirst Du nicht bereuen. Ist Spitze. Da sind 2 x 140mm Luffis  verbaut. 1 x vorne und 1 x hinten. Reicht. Die Lüfter sind spitze, genau so, wie das ganze Gehäuse . Ich kaufe mir Ende des Monats definitiv das Fensterteil für´s R4, weil ich ab und zu auch die goile Hardware sehen will. Ob Macho oder Brocken ist egal. 

Hardware hat eine Halbwertzeit von ca. 3 Monaten . Ständig kommt was neues raus. Besser, schneller, kühler etc........

Lass Dich aktuell beraten, wenn Du die Kohle hast und kaufen willst .

Ey komm, habe mich jawohl gut zusammengerissen, bezüglich "Gigabyte" Werbung  .


----------



## ShiniPrime (5. Oktober 2012)

Ja...alles super. Werde wahrscheinlich auch nicht noch viel länger als max eine Woche warten, weil es mir in den Fingern juckt...und deine Gigabyte Werbung war...naja war ja nicht mal mehr Werbung^^
Jau. Dann nochmals danke an alle für die Anregungen, die ganzen Vorschläge und Erklärungen. Ich weiß es zu schätzen


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Oktober 2012)

Du weisst, wenn kein Feedback von Dir kommt, GeForce findet Dich  . Schönen Abend noch, auch, wenn es ein Asrock wird


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Oktober 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Du weisst, wenn kein Feedback von Dir kommt, GeForce findet Dich  . Schönen Abend noch, auch, wenn es ein Asrock wird


 Asrock ist doch auch sehr gut


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich krieg sie alle 

Nee, viel Spaß damit


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich krieg sie alle
> 
> Nee, viel Spaß damit


 das einzigste was du krieggst isne schelle 

B2T das wird ein hammer teil


----------



## Adi1 (5. Oktober 2012)

Aufgrund der etwas schmaleren Breite der Asrock Z77-Pro3/4-Boards könnte es passieren, dass gerade in Verbindung mit dem Macho diese Boards nicht mehr
in das Case passen, weil sie mit den Hecklüfter kollidieren.

Daher ist Rosis Einwand durchaus berechtigt.

Ein alternatives MB von Gigabyte, wäre da durchaus eine Möglichkeit, ein Treffen im Praxisproblemthread zu vermeiden.

Gruß


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Oktober 2012)

Danke Adi .

Ich mache ja gar nicht mehr so aggressive Gigabyte-Werbung. Es war jetzt einmal ein Ding, mit nem Z77 Pro3/4. Ich/Wir sollten nochmal schauen, welches Gehäuse das war. Die Boards werden nicht aus Spaß gelobt, sondern wohl, weil die was taugen. Sollte aber nicht unerwähnt bleiben : Spawas und minimal schmaler als "normales" ATX.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Oktober 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Danke Adi .
> 
> Ich mache ja gar nicht mehr so aggressive Gigabyte-Werbung. Es war jetzt einmal ein Ding, mit nem Z77 Pro3/4. Ich/Wir sollten nochmal schauen, welches Gehäuse das war. Die Boards werden nicht aus Spaß gelobt, sondern wohl, weil die was taugen. Sollte aber nicht unerwähnt bleiben : Spawas und minimal schmaler als "normales" ATX.


 DAs mit der Größe kann ich verstehen, da unterstütz ich dich


----------



## Softy (5. Oktober 2012)

Size DOES matter


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiss ja auch nur von dem einen Fall, das der Macho mit dem hinteren Lüfter kollidiert ist. Ansonsten gibt´s nur positive Meldungen. Ich sach doch, die Boards werden nicht aus Spaß ständig empfohlen. . Muss noch rauskriegen, welches Gehäuse das war.

@ Softy

Weisst Du noch, welches Gehäuse das war?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Size DOES matter


 Ohh ja in vielen Fällen schon


----------



## ShiniPrime (6. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen gesammelt über gigabyte radeon hd 7970 oc edition 3Gb GDDR5.
Diese karte könnte ich günstiger bekommen (preis ca. 300 tacken) als die windforce (ca. 370).
Sind die beiden Karten gleichwertig? Verstehe nur noch Bahnhof bei der riesigen Flut an Teilen, die es gibt


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

Meist du die Superoverclock?


----------



## ShiniPrime (6. Oktober 2012)

Superoverclock?? Ich kenne nur den Namen der Karte. Brauchst du weitere Infos um zu wissen, welche ich meine?


----------



## Softy (6. Oktober 2012)

Solange es nicht diese hier ist: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5 oder diese Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 Super Overclock, 3GB GDDR5 (), wäre die Karte OK


----------



## ShiniPrime (6. Oktober 2012)

Ja. Dann kläre ich das mit dem Verkäufer ansonsten bleibe ich bei der 7970 windforce. Danke schön! :thumb:


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

Klär das und melde dich nochmal.


----------



## ShiniPrime (12. Januar 2013)

So...nach längerer Zeit melde ich mich mal. Habe nun alles wichtige geklärt und habe vor beim midnight shopping heute alles einzukaufen. Hat etwas gedauert...aber gut ding, will Weile haben 
Vielen Dank nochmals für die tolle Hilfe *schleim*
Das wird das System:

Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
HDD: Seagate Barracuda EcoGreen F3 1000GB 7200rpm, SATA II (ST1000DM005/HD103SJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und als Graka am liebsten diese hier: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Nun habe ich aber gesehen, dass AMD ein Never Settle Bundle anbietet mit ihrer 7950er. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das nichts mit Gigabyte zu tun hat...sind die AMD Karten deutlich schlechter oder ist es vertretbar den 100 Euro wert der Spiele zu bevorzugen, um den Preis zu drücken 
Und mit der HDD bin ich mir auch nicht sicher. Gibt es da eine andere, die ihr empfehlen würdet?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. Januar 2013)

Die HDD ist gut, alternativ kannst du zur Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 greifen. Die HD7950 ist prima, die 3 Spiele bekommst du aber nur, wenn du bei Hardwareversand oder bei Caseking bestellst.


----------



## Techki (12. Januar 2013)

1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA die hier 

EDIT: Misst   da war jemand schneller


----------



## ShiniPrime (12. Januar 2013)

Joah super. dann nehme ich diese HDD, warum ist die denn besser? Und viel wichtiger ist. Meine Frage ist: Also kann ich die Gigabyte 7950 Windforce bei hardwareversand.de kaufen und es gibt die 3 SPiele dazu?


----------



## Bozz03 (12. Januar 2013)

mit der 7970 gibts doch auch die Spiele dazu oder nicht?


----------



## minicoopers (12. Januar 2013)

Bozz03 schrieb:


> mit der 7970 gibts doch auch die Spiele dazu oder nicht?


 Ja bei der HD 7950 und der HD 7970 gibt es wenn ich nicht irre die gleichen Spiele dazu


----------



## ShiniPrime (12. Januar 2013)

Ja, das gilt für die 7970 und 7950...bei beiden sind die Spiele identisch. Ist meine Frage zu primitiv? 
Gehört die Gigabyte 7950 Windforce zu AMD?^^


----------



## Drizztly (12. Januar 2013)

Von AMD kommt der GPU-Chip, Radeon HD7950. Das Gigabyte-Modell hat ein eigenes PCB und eine eigene Kühllösung. Die Spiele bekommst du beim Gigabyte-Modell trotzdem


----------



## ShiniPrime (13. Januar 2013)

Ach gut zu wissen. Also bleibe ich bei der Gigabyte.
Danke nochmals. Dann melde ich mich wie versprochen in paar Tagen wieder, wenn alles steht und läuft. Bis dann alles Gute und Danke nochmals an alle Helfer


----------



## ShiniPrime (21. Januar 2013)

Sers, habe das Ganze bereits vor einer Woche bestellt. Eine Woche lang war die SSD nicht lieferbar und die Angabe:" Bestellt wird am xx.xx.2013" erwartet, hat sich jeden Tag um einen weiteren verschoben. Jetzt ist die SSD bei MF da, aber die HDD ist nicht mehr lagernd. Natürlich habe ich erstmal ne erboste EMail an Mindfactory geschrieben, dass ich es nicht einsehe zu warten bis mal ALLE Teile zufällig gleichzeitig lagernd sind, sondern sie sollten doch die Teile für mich reservieren bis die fehlenden wieder vorrätig sind.
Als Antwort kam eine Lüge, dass die HDD zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr lagernd war...doch war sie die ganze Zeit...bis vorgestern als die SSD wieder vorrätig war >.< Weiterhin wurde mir angeboten mir eine andere HDD auszusuchen, damit das Paket heute raus kann...
Da kommt ihr ins Spiel...
Diese hier habe ich gekauft: 1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA
Könnt ihr mir eine andere vorschlagen? Denn meine Geduld ist langsam am Ende...nächstes mal dann doch lieber HWV :/


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2013)

Ja, das ist mir leider auch schon passiert bei mindfactory  Daher habe ich schon 2x dort storniert und (für ein paar € mehr) bei hardwareversand.de bestellt. Man könnte meinen, dass die Warenstandsanzeige bei mindfactory von Praktikanten ausgewürfelt wird  

Alternativen wären:
1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s 
oder 1000GB WD Blue WD10EZEX 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s - Hardware,


----------



## ShiniPrime (21. Januar 2013)

Joah, Softy...anscheinend sind meine gezinkten Würfel jetzt angekommen. Die HDD ist jetzt wieder lagernd...eine Stunde nachdem mf mir per E-Mail geschrieben hat, dass ich mir eine andere aussuchen könnte, da sie nicht vorrätig ist 
na dann habt ihr wenigstens nen Erfahrungsbericht meinerseite


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2013)

Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen, dass mf endlich mal in die Gänge kommt 

Wenn nicht, würde ich stornieren. Anders lernen die es nicht


----------



## ShiniPrime (26. Januar 2013)

Na, da bin ich etwas verspätet, da mir die letzten Tage zuviel um die Ohren wirbelte. 
Mindfactory hat es auch endlich geschafft zu liefern^^ Danke nochmals für die große Hilfe. Bin stolz und glücklich mit diesem Tier^^
Schaut denn der Brocken in die richtige Richtung?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Januar 2013)

Ja, der Brocken und auch der Lüfter des Brockens sind richtig montiert 
Dass mit dem Kabelmanagement hättest du aber besser hinkriegen können, oder   ?


----------



## ShiniPrime (26. Januar 2013)

gut, dass der lüfter richtig sitzt^^ war meine einzige sorge 
na, die kabel liegen doch astrein *hust* deswegen kauft man kein gehäuse mit sichtfenster^^ alles einfach zusammenwurschteln, was passt und nen plastikdraht drumherum  der luftweg ist frei^^


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2013)

Passt alles  Viel Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## ShiniPrime (26. Januar 2013)

Danke schön. Den hab ich jetzt schon hrhr Ja, klingt für euch jetzt Panne, aber war ne tolle Erfahrung mal nen Rechner selbst zusammen zu bauen und von den Innereien, was zu lernen. Ich werde mich mal übers Wochenende ans overclocken setzen. Wenn ich mir die verschiedenen Guide ansehe, sind Intels wohl zum rumspielen ausgelegt hrhr


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Januar 2013)

Naja, so ist das ganze vielleicht etwas falsch formuliert. Rumspielen sollte man nicht 
 Wenn man die ganzen Guides beachtet und sich daran hält, kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen


----------



## ShiniPrime (30. Januar 2013)

Ja, hab jetzt das Problem beim oc, dass er unter prime immer abstürzt. Um das Netzteil mal auszuschließen....reichen 400W Netzteile definitiv für oc bis 4,3 Ghz. Er macht ja schon bei 4,0 Ghz schlapp^^ Ansonsten habe ich wohl einfach Pech mit der CPU, weil die ziemlich viel frisst laut CPU-z. Idle auf 1,08V und unter Vollast ist er über 1,3V. Also reichen 400W Netzteile für oc?


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2013)

Ja, das reicht. So hoch kannst Du unter Luft gar nicht übertakten, dass das Netzteil ins Schwitzen kommt.


----------



## Ratracer008 (30. Januar 2013)

Immer schön auf die Temps achten 

Die meisten PCs schmieren bei 100 Grad Celsius ab, es kann aber sein, dass im BIOS 80 anstatt 100 Grad eingetragen sind...


----------



## ShiniPrime (30. Januar 2013)

Gut, wollte nur sicher gehen, dass es definitiv nicht am netzteil liegt. Die temps sind bei 4ghz Spitze. Liegen nach 15 mins unter volllast bei max 60 Grad. Weiter komme ich noch nicht, aber habe jetzt den Fehler gefunden....wenn man die llc ausschalten will, muss man bei asrock auf 100% gehen und nicht auf 0% xD das ist nicht Laiengerecht^^


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2013)

Ja, das ist eine einzigartige Logik  Die LLC ist bei 100% ausgeschaltet. Ich würde die LLC aber höchstens auf mittel stellen: GIGABYTE Forum


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. Januar 2013)

ShiniPrime schrieb:


> Ja, hab jetzt das Problem beim oc, dass er unter prime immer abstürzt. Um das Netzteil mal auszuschließen....reichen 400W Netzteile definitiv für oc bis 4,3 Ghz. Er macht ja schon bei 4,0 Ghz schlapp^^ Ansonsten habe ich wohl einfach Pech mit der CPU, weil die ziemlich viel frisst laut CPU-z. Idle auf 1,08V und unter Vollast ist er über 1,3V. Also reichen 400W Netzteile für oc?


 
Die Temperaturen sind ja super, aber 1,3 Volt finde ich ehrlich gesagt etwas viel ... Eigentlich sollte man so maximal auf 1,25 Volt gehen.


----------



## ShiniPrime (8. Februar 2013)

Ehm ja. Hab den Prozzi gestern mf zurückgeschickt, da er einfach nicht stabil zu bekommen ist bei 4,3 Ghz oder mehr. Hab mich im Forum unterstützen lassen und die sind auch am Ende ihres Lateins. Also montagsmodell. Nun zu meinen Problem...ich hab die cpu ausgebaut und wollte die Plastikschutzfläche für den Sockel falsch rum drauf legen und nun hat sich einer der äußeren Stiftchen leicht verbogen. Kann ich das ignorieren, wenn ich die neue Cpu einsetze? Was kann im schlimmsten Fall passieren, da die unterseite eines prozessors ja empfindlich ist?


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2013)

Du schickst eine CPU zurück weil du den nicht stabil übertakten kannst? 
Ich hoffe dass du das nicht als Grund für den Umtausch angegeben hast denn das ist unterste Schublade.


----------



## ShiniPrime (9. Februar 2013)

Nicht weil ich es nicht kann, sondern weil es nicht möglich ist. Wenn die cpu nur bis 4,2 Ghz übertaktbar ist, dann bin ich als Kunde nicht zufrieden mit der Ware und kann zur Not von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen. Und wenn selbst mf antwortet, dass sie das schnellstmöglich erledigen und unbürokratisch umtauschen wollen...was ist dann dein Problem?... Außerdem wäre mir eine Antwort auf meine Frage wichtiger!


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2013)

Du betreibst eine CPU außerhalb der Spezifikationen.
Solange die CPU innerhalb der Spezifikationen problemlos läuft -- und ich nehme an dass sie das tut -- besteht kein Grund für einen Umtausch.
Dass du die CPU nicht übertakten kannst -- wieso auch immer -- ist alleine dein Problem bzw. deine Unfähigkeit.
Du hast also gar kein Recht auf einen Umtausch und es liegt alleine am Händler dass er dir die CPU umtauscht. Aber wenn du diesen Grund angibst würde ich dir als Händler den Stinkefinger zeigen.


----------



## ShiniPrime (9. Februar 2013)

Da du nur das liest, was du lesen möchtest, wiederhole ich zum letzten mal, dass die cpu auch hier im Forum zur Verzweiflung führte und auch unter Last Hardwareerrors produzierte. Da du dich trotzdem an dem Punkt aufhängen wirst.Weiterhin da dir sowohl das fernabsatzgesetz als auch Service zur Zufriedenheit des Kunden ein Fremdwort sind, lass die Finger von der Selbstständigkeit in diesem Bereich, da du mit deinem Stinkefinger in kundenbezogener Branche untergehen würdest...ich werde zu deinem Gejammer auch nichts mehr sagen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2013)

Mach was du willst aber eine CPU umzutauschen weil du sie nicht übertakten kannst ist nicht in Ordnung.
Wenn es einen reproduzierbaren Defekt gibt der dafür sorgt dass die CPU innerhalb der Spezifikationen nicht korrekt arbeitet ist das was anderes aber den Eindruck habe ich hier eben nicht.


----------



## ShiniPrime (17. Februar 2013)

Ok, danke für deine ungefragte Meinung, dass es nicht in Ordnung ist 850-900 Euro zu zahlen und dafür zu sorgen, dass man mit dem Artikel auch zufrieden ist.
Ich möchte hier auch keine großen Debatten, sondern Hilfestellung der netten PCGH Community, so wie ich es das letzte halbe Jahr kennengelernt habe. Freundlich, hilfreich, schnell und ohne Stinkefinger 

Back to topic: Also die zurückgeschickte CPU wurde von MF als defekt eingestuft und habe jetzt eine neue da. Alles ist super und nun wollte ich fragen, welche Lüfter ihr mir empfehlt, da ich nur die Standard Lüfter habe, die im Shinobi Case verbaut sind.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Februar 2013)

Gut und günstig sind die Enermax T. B. Silence oder die Scythe Slip Stream. teurer und besser sind die Noiseblocker eLoops und die be quiet Silent Wings 2. Der Lüfter im Shinobi ist aber eigentlich recht leise ...


----------



## ShiniPrime (17. Februar 2013)

Jau, die sind spitze. Man kann doch noch sicherlich zusätzliche Lüfter für oben reinpacken, oder nicht^^ Möchte mit den Temps noch bissel runterkommen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Februar 2013)

Ach so. Wieviele Lüfter hast du bisher drin ?
1-2 unten, 1 hinten, 1-2 oben. Das reicht 

Oben würde ich aber 140er nehmen ....


----------



## ShiniPrime (17. Februar 2013)

Ich hab noch keinen eingebaut^^ Da pustet nur der eine große hinten Luft raus, der serienmäßig vorhanden ist^^ Hab gerade reingeschaut. Also müssen 2*140er oben, 1 unten und hinten ist ja schon der standardlüfter vorhanden. So dürfte es passen, richtig? Dann kauf ich die heute nacht bei MF.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Februar 2013)

Ooh, ich habe mich verschrieben. 1-2 *vorne*, 1 hinten und 1-2 oben 

Dann nimm 3 Lüfter 

Der Lüfter des CPU Kühlers ist ja am 4 Pin CPU Fan Anschluss angeschlossen. An den CPU Fan Anschluss mit drei Pins schließt du den Hecklüfter an.
Du kaufst einen PWM Lüfter (4Pins), den schließt du am 4 Pin Cassis Fan Anschluss an. Über ein Y-Kabel schließt du 2 der 3 3-Pin Lüfter an.
oder du nimmst gleich eine Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## ShiniPrime (17. Februar 2013)

Ja war auch schon leicht verwirrt, aber habs mal blind geschluckt  Gut, da die Enermax günstig sind und die Bewertungen gut aussehen, probiere ich 2 Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Bewertungen | Geizhals Deutschland für vorne. Ok, die zwei werden dann über Y-Kabel an den 3 Pin Anschluss eingesteckt.
Der Hecklüfter ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. Das ist nicht der Lüfter, der standardmäßig in jedem Case hinten dran ist?


----------



## minicoopers (17. Februar 2013)

Hier 
Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ShiniPrime (17. Februar 2013)

Super! Danke euch beiden. Dann habe ich jetzt folgendes in der Kaufliste:
2 mal vorne Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
2 mal oben Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dann lieg ich bei circa 30 Euro. Das passt spitze^^
Der Hecklüfter ist mir halt wie gesagt nicht ganz klar. Gibt es da noch einen, den man extra kaufen kann oder ist das Standardding, das bei jedem Case dabei ist, gemeint?


----------



## ShiniPrime (27. Februar 2013)

Der hintere Lüfter, der schon drinnen war...ist am PWR_FAN angeschlossen am Board und nicht am CPU_FAN2.
Hab jetzt doch nur jeweils einen bestellt.
1.) Ich überlege vorne oder oben doch noch einen weiteren Lüfter hinzu zu fügen. Wo macht es mehr Sinn? Zwei Lüfter oben für Abluft und einen vorne unten für Zuluft oder einer oben und zwei vorne?
2.) Da beide Lüfter 3 Pins haben und einen 4 Pin-Molexadapter dabei haben...kann ich dann einfach den Adapter drauf stecken und den Lüfter am 4 Pin Anschluss am Mobo anschließen?


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2013)

1. Es sollte ein Lüfter hinten (Luft raus), ein Lüfter vorne (Luft rein) und ein Lüfter oben (Luft raus) montiert werden. Wenn Du noch einen Lüfter übrig hast, würde ich den ebenfalls oben ausblasend einbauen. Ein Lüfter im Boden bringt nicht viel, außer viel Staub ins Gehäuse 

2. Das ist nicht möglich. Der Adapter ist dazu da, den Lüfter ans Netzteil anzuschließen, es ist also kein PWM-Adapter für das Mainboard.


----------



## ShiniPrime (27. Februar 2013)

oki! dann belasse ich es vorne einmal Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und oben einmal Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden, finde ich es dann sinnvoller das 3-pin y-kabel auch zu kaufen^^
das hier dürfte richtig sein oder? Nanoxia 3-Pin Lüfter Y-Kabel 60cm, sleeved weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2013)

Wenn Du noch einen freien *3-pin* CHA_FAN-Anschluss auf dem Board hast, kannst Du da per Y-Kabel die beiden Lüfter anschließen und regeln.


----------



## ShiniPrime (27. Februar 2013)

Super softy. Danke, genau das wollte ich hören! Ja, ein freier 3-Pin CHA_Fan anschluss ist noch da. Also 3-Pin Y-Kabel dazu und los gehts. Bin mal auf die Unterschiede in den Temps gespannt. Wenn die Lüfter ankommen, werde ich mich mal endlich bequemen und die Kabel im Case gescheit verlegen   dann nochmals danke an alle für die after buy Beratung^^ sobald die Lüfter da sind, dürfte nun alles komplett sein. Wirklich vielen Dank


----------

